# OC’s BBQ Festival (Lots of Picts)



## Tri Tip (Jun 13, 2010)

This was a most fun event. There were over 10,000 folks in attendance. We vended our left over KCBS and they also provided as much meat as we wanted. Teams were given meat to cook and vend. Proceeds were split half to the team and half back to the charity. We got our money back on the comp. We cooked 240 lbs of Tri Tip. Wheeeew. Coming back from our last turn in I thought it would be time to kick it and relax with a Corona but our food line was 60 deep! Somebody was spreading rumors that we had good food.   We cooked from 9 pm to 4:50 pm the next day. We served over 450 tri tip sliders…Placed 12 in chicken and 7th in Brisket out of 57 teams. The other two meats I will not mention.    We were up against the clock and forgot to get a pict of our top scoring meat (brisket) Harry Soo took reserve champ   and the Food network was there filming some new reality show. Chaney showed up and was pleased to see so many Tri Tips on his cooker.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: OC’s BBQ Festival. Quen For Kids.*

What a great event and Congratulations! You are going to need a day off before going back to work to re-coop from your hobby. Thanks for all the pictures it gives me a way to live vicariously the BBQ comp life    I wondered why you were standing there with Jerry Rice .. so that was Chaney?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: OC’s BBQ Festival. Quen For Kids.*

great pics, thanks for posting


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: OC’s BBQ Festival. Quen For Kids.*

Great pics!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: OC’s BBQ Festival. Quen For Kids.*

Hey Mike, really nice pictures and congrats on your placing in the event. I bet that brisket was fantastic.

I couldn't make it and feel bad that I wasn't there to help out. The wedding is next weekend and I'm up to my eyeballs with projects to get ready for it. Not only the cooking for the reception, but preparing the house and yards for 40 guests the next day for lunch. They are all out of town guests that we've invited for tri-tip and hot wings before they hit the road to go home.

I'll probably only need to do 4 or 5 tri-tips. Plan to use your old rotisserie ring with a rack over the bottom coal section of the WSM for them.  All the hot wings will be on the Chaney grill and some chicken breast on the Performer.

Again, congrats on your success with the event and I apologize for not being able to make it.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: OC’s BBQ Festival. Quen For Kids.*



			
				Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, really nice pictures and congrats on your placing in the event. I bet that brisket was fantastic.
> 
> I couldn't make it and feel bad that I wasn't there to help out. The wedding is next weekend and I'm up to my eyeballs with projects to get ready for it. Not only the cooking for the reception, but preparing the house and yards for 40 guests the next day for lunch. They are all out of town guests that we've invited for tri-tip and hot wings before they hit the road to go home.
> 
> ...



No Worries, Lew. I know how it is. Good luck next weekend!!!


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: OC’s BBQ Festival. (lots of picts)*



			
				bbquzz said:
			
		

> What a great event and Congratulations! You are going to need a day off before going back to work to re-coop from your hobby. Thanks for all the pictures it gives me a way to live vicariously the BBQ comp life    I wondered why you were standing there with Jerry Rice .. so that was Chaney?



Yep that’s the infamous Chaney! He is all smiles so that pict is not an accurate representation of him!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Great pics man!
Never saw a pork box laid out that way. Real nice!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 18, 2010)

All for a great cause too!!


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes that was a good un
Going to be even bigger next year


----------

